
As India's Tea Gains Fans, Seeking a Faster Way to Get It to Them - jseliger
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/as-indias-teas-gain-fans-seeking-a-faster-way-to-get-it-to-them/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=1&
======
jseliger
Ages ago I read "A Hacker's Guide to Tea" here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1934051)),
and since then I've become much more of a tea person.

